

Ask HN: Why has Chrome's rendering performance got so bad? - martinald

Chrome&#x27;s rendering performance on high res displays is absolutely abysmal. Both on a brand new 13&quot; retina Macbook Pro and my Core i7, high spec Nvidia card Windows desktop with a 4K monitor are dreadful. I get checkerbox rendering when scrolling and horrible repainting.<p>Safari and Firefox have none of these issues. I&#x27;ve had a look on the Chromium bug tracker but the ones that seem relevant say &#x27;fixed&#x27;. Any ideas of how to improve this?
======
pbowyer
I thought it was just me. I'm seeing this with Chrome, and it's not even
maximized on 1920x1200. Scrolling, the page splits down the middle and each
half redraws independently. Out of sync. This is Win7/nVidia GTX 750Ti

------
ghostberry
Have you got hardware acceleration switched on?

~~~
martinald
Graphics Feature Status

Canvas: Hardware accelerated

Flash: Hardware accelerated

Flash Stage3D: Hardware accelerated

Flash Stage3D Baseline profile: Hardware accelerated

Compositing: Hardware accelerated

Multiple Raster Threads: Enabled

Rasterization: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailable

Threaded Rasterization: Enabled

Video Decode: Hardware accelerated

Video Encode: Hardware accelerated

WebGL: Hardware accelerated

